# Einzelspiele offline von wow



## dertraeumer15 (12. Februar 2010)

hi,

wie viele Einzelspiele (teile) von wow gibts? in welcher reihenfolge? 

Ich besitze derzeit:
warcraft 3 reign of chaos
warcraft 3 frozen zone

welches wäre das nächste spiel das ich mir zulegen müsste? 

lg janine


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Februar 2010)

moin

wenn ich es noch richtig zusammen kriege gehört warcraft 3 net zu wow. aber wow zum warcraft franchise.
weitere spiel gibt es net aus der reihe.
und geplant sind wohl so bald auch keine.

mfg


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Februar 2010)

Es gibt Wc 1 und 2 wobei 1 nicht mehr erhältlich ist und 2 nur noch in der Blizzard Collection.Aber Wc3 hat nichts wow gemeinsam denn sollte es ein wc 4 gben wird dieser nicht auf der Story von wow aufbauen.

Mfg Veriquitas


----------



## dertraeumer15 (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle antwort.

sry aber da komm ich jetz nicht mit.

heißt das es gibt kein spiel mehr was ich mir holen kann von der reihe um es einfach nur zu hause spielen zu können ohne es online zu machen?


----------



## dertraeumer15 (12. Februar 2010)

aber was für teile sind denn dann z.b. 

the burning crusade und wrath of the lich king?


----------



## GxGamer (12. Februar 2010)

Also, World of Warcraft basiert auf der Warcraft Reihe.
In Warcraft 3 steuert man Arthas zum Beispiel durch Stratholme und in WoW gibt es dieses Ereignis auch, als Instanz. Es geht dabei um die Geschichte - in Warcraft 3 reist Arthas nach Nordend und wird zum Lichkönig. In WoW sind wir nun soweit ihn zu besiegen, es baut alles aufeinander auf. Also nach Warcraft 3, würde ich sagen kommt WoW. Man kann die Geschichte eben nicht in 3 kurzen Sätzen erklären, zumal ich selbst noch Lücken in dem Wissen habe 

Burning Crusade und Wrath of the Lich King (kurz wotlk) sind die Erweiterungen (Addons) für WoW. Damit erhöhst du dein Maximallevel, schaltest neue Gebiete und neue Inhalte für deinen Account frei. Mit WotLK wird Nordend verfügbar, der Kontinent auf dem Arthas haust.


----------



## dertraeumer15 (12. Februar 2010)

okay das hilft mir ja schonmal ein bisschen weiter....

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe könnte ich mir jetzt wow kaufen aber kann ich das denn auch offline für mich zuhause spielen?

wc 4 soll ja auch irgentwann in diesem jahr erscheinen wurde mir gesagt....stimmt das?


----------



## Lee (12. Februar 2010)

WoW ist ein reines online Spiel. Das kannst du nicht offline spielen.


----------



## GxGamer (12. Februar 2010)

Warcraft 4? Noch nie gehört.
Dieses Jahr kommt ein neues Addon für WoW - genannt Cataclysm.

Wenn du die Warcraft Welt verfolgen willst, brauchst du WoW - in Cataclysm wird die Welt zerstört und sieht dann anders aus.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2010)

Alles falsch wow hat nicht mit wc3 gemeinsam ausser die Characktere heisst die wc3 story wird nicht mit wow fortesetzt.


----------



## SchranzZzGesteuert (15. Februar 2010)

kurz und knapp: Warcraft universe - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft


----------

